# Elgar: Enigma Variations; Cello Concerto



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mischa Maisky / Giuseppe Sinopoli / Philharmonia Orchestra
Elgar: Enigma Variations; Cello Concerto

Release DateJanuary 16, 2012
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
LabelDeutsche Grammophon
FormatCD
Duration01:14:18

3.5/5


----------

